# Glaze, sealant and wax after respray



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all.

Have read a few similar threads I could i find on this but still not entirely sure. 

My car was hit and back quarter and bumper was damaged and has been resprayed. They are putting parts back on today and should have it back tomorrow. 

They normally valet it but I told them send it back dirty and I would clean it myself. 

Question is......do I let the paint cure for a few weeks and not apply anything just yet? I have Prima glaze and the spray wax, Menzerna Powerlock and AG HD wax. 

Cheers.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

You're supposed to let it "cure" for a month at least. I would just stick to glazes and quick detailers.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

C0NAN said:


> You're supposed to let it "cure" for a month at least. I would just stick to glazes and quick detailers.


Thats the confusing thing as many let it cure for a few weeks and some say no you can apply lsp as normal. Im happy to leave it but glaze by hand. Wasn't sure if I should even glaze.

Cheers.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Any other suggestions gents? Cheers


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm in a simlar position, 3 weeks now & I'm itching to get at it
Going to give it another week I think.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

It depends on how it's dried/finished in the bodyshop. 

Personally I'd be safe and leave it 6 weeks before waxing.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Tsubodai said:


> I'm in a simlar position, 3 weeks now & I'm itching to get at it
> Going to give it another week I think.


Lol Tell me about it. Bought new stuff to try just before it was hit.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Godderz23 said:


> It depends on how it's dried/finished in the bodyshop.
> 
> Personally I'd be safe and leave it 6 weeks before waxing.


Im going to find out tomorrow to see what the garage recommend but just a little worried as its the rear quarter and bumper but i guess im going to have to wash it more than once a week to keep the crap off it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Interested in this as well, my car goes in next week.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You need to leave it for around 10-12 weeks, for the out gassing process to take place, basically letting the solvents fully evaporate out of the paint. It's fine to wax it, bug don't apply any type of sealent as this will stop the above process taking place. Then after 10-12 weeks it should be fine to use your normal method of applying glaze/sealents/wax.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

3 months for me to.

have seen cars look great out of a booth and 6 months down the line after the paint has fully cured seen filler edges and deep sanding marks/pig tails in the base due to the paint tightening up/ gassing out over that period. it really takes that long for paint to dry (and a prime example of why the finish again is always in the prep)


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

That's something else that is confusing, aside from the length of time. Some say it is fine to wax, others say to apply nothing to the paint?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I cant find the thread but someone said theres a wax thats safe to use on fresh paint. Will try and find it again. 

So far ive read......

- Safe to use wax on fresh paint straight away
- wait 4 - 12 weeks before applying anything at all. Clean car regularly, snow foam a few times, wash very carefully and sprinkle water instead of jetting.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

best thing to do is just to ask whom ever painted your car because at the end of the day thats where your warranty lies. so if they tell you its ok to apply wax etc then do it. if it causes a reaction or side effect then take it back and explain what you used and they said it was ok to use that type of product 

paints vary so much from one to another. hardness film thickness, how fast it drys, how scratch resistant it is etc etc.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I work in a bodyshop and all our cars get a courtesy valet and fresh paint polished to remove any dirt,orange peel etc


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

As above, i worked in a bodyshop.

Most cars get at least a light buff over to remove orange peel and or dust in the paint. Then a light wax or machine polish, so waxing wouldn't be a prob.

Almost all paint jobs are baked in a oven these days. So should be 80%+ cured by the time you get the car back.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Aaran said:


> best thing to do is just to ask whom ever painted your car because at the end of the day thats where your warranty lies. so if they tell you its ok to apply wax etc then do it. if it causes a reaction or side effect then take it back and explain what you used and they said it was ok to use that type of product
> 
> paints vary so much from one to another. hardness film thickness, how fast it drys, how scratch resistant it is etc etc.


Good point.

Am waiting for them to get back to me on curing times and if i can apply anything to the paint.

Cheers


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Ben /redman

i told them not to valet the car as i was afraid they'd scratch the rest of the paintwork.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Benn said:


> As above, i worked in a bodyshop.
> 
> Most cars get at least a light buff over to remove orange peel and or dust in the paint. Then a light wax or machine polish, so waxing wouldn't be a prob.
> 
> Almost all paint jobs are baked in a oven these days. So should be 80%+ cured by the time you get the car back.


Thanks Ben:thumb:
Means I can get some Sherbert Fizz on mine then


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Garage confirmed........wait 4 weeks before applying any products.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry to dig this up again, but I wanted to check as it's been a month now & I'm still not 100% clear 
I was going to clay my car today but read that it could lift paint if done before 4 months so I'll probably leave that & just use fallout remover.
I was going to apply a glaze (either Amigo or Wetglaze topped with a layer of wax to the re-painted areas.
Is the thinking that glazes should be ok, just not sealants (I've read conflicting advice on this too)?


----------

